# Vintage Chronometer Grade Citizen



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

I recently got hold of a non-working Citizen X8, made in 1970, since it was one of the rarer 'Officially Certified' chronometer models, in the hope that it could be re-rehabilitated. It looked to be in decent cosmetic shape, especially the dial, and the unusually shaped case, although carrying some wear as you'd expect, had no major dings and retained the original finish.

So, off it went to Paul more in hope than expectation that it could be brought to life - apparently it had not responded to a new battery, and the main bridge plate was loose. However Paul was able to work his magic, finding that it was jammed by old hard and dry oil. New battery and crystal fitted and....one working X8 Chronometer  Needless to say I'm very happy with how this has turned out. Here are the all important pics:

Looks good to me on a nice leather strap:










Dial is good and the new crystal makes it look even better:










Back shows production date of August 1970:










The 19 jeweled 0821 movement, pictured before service:










Signed crown:










Dial detail:










Morris Minor, aka Sweephand in some other places


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

That is one fine looking timepiece!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looking good Stephen...but I guess I would say that.









I particularly like the last dial shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

So is that a balance-wheel electronic chronometer?

I thought I read somewhere that balance-wheel electronics couldn't be made accurate enough for chronometer certification (hence development of tuning fork, then quartz movements)?

I'm guessing that's a pretty rare beast then?

Interesting :nerd:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> So is that a balance-wheel electronic chronometer?
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that balance-wheel electronics couldn't be made accurate enough for chronometer certification (hence development of tuning fork, then quartz movements)?
> 
> ...


Yes to your first question....

And as to chronometer certification, Citizen made two movements to that standard, this one, and the earlier 0802, which was labeled as the X8 Chronomaster. Paul timed mine to +5.1 seconds per day with a + / - daily variation of 3 seconds. Not bad for a 40 year old piece methinks. The 0821 was also used in the world's first titanium cased watch in 1970.

They aren't common! I haven't seen another like this for sale in many many months of browsing.

Morris Minor


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice.

I've not really been taken with balance wheel watches, but the chronometer spec does make that quite appealing to me.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Some of the German PUW movements were also chronometers and extremly accurate and reliable, lovely dial on this one..... :to_become_senile:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Interesting case on that and great pics :good:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

minkle said:


> Interesting case on that and great pics :good:


thanks 

the case shape is unusual and may not be everyone's cup of tea. The same movement was used in a titanium cased model - wish I had one of those, only about 2,000 were made.....

Morris Minor


----------

